# My pics from the Croydon show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are the pictures I took from the Croydon show.

http://www.catplanet.co.uk/Croydon-Cat-Club-Show

Click on the image for a larger picture.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Number 177 "crusader" - is he led in his litter tray??? :lol:

Fab pics! I'd love to take my Molly along to a show, they look like fun, so different from the dog shows!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

There are 4 cats there that really stand out to me (im not a cat person though :lol

They are 113, 093, 359, 444

Stunning cats :thumbup:


----------

